# [resolved]Extremely Slow Install and OS



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new here, but after having a look around I think I will feel right at home soon enough.

I have an issue I cannot for the life of me figure out. Any help y'all could give me would be much appreciated as I am at my wits end on this one.

I am working on a Dell Dimension B110 for a family member. It has a Celeron D processor with 512 Meg RAM sharing it with video. My niece was watching a DVD and out of no where POOF it went black and would no longer even boot. Sounding like a HD issue I placed an old HD I had in the system to confirm it was and it booted so I ordered a new Maxtor ATA 133 HD to replace the old one that was shot.

Upon receiving the new HD I installed it in the machine and slapped in an XP disk and away she went per usual, or so I thought. My niece cannot find the driver disk that came with the system so I was going to download what I needed once it was up and running.

Here's my problem...straight out of the gate the system has run slower than a snail on hot tar on a summers day. It took over 48 hours just to install the OS, file by file, and now that it is up and running it is still running like 10-20X slower than normal. It is not choppy like one would expect were it inundated with spyware, but just sloooooowwww.

I was thinking maybe a RAID Controller, but all seems well in the device manager short of needing the video, sound, modem, wireless network card drivers. I was able to install the Ethernet driver from a floppy which I obtained from Dell and can now gain access on line, but I cannot get windows update to show me any hardware or driver updates, I get an error message after a long wait of searching for any updates and never get that far.

Thinking the new HD I got might have been bad I took it out and placed an old 13 gig I know is good and use as a tester in its place. I then quick formatted it and started to load XP on that drive and I got the same results....sloooowww so I am guessing it is not the results of a bad HD.

The motherboard has a USR (us robotics) insignia on it followed by E210882.
Next to that is a sticker with "DS/N CN-OWF887-70821-63G-01CB C/O CN"
There is also a Dell sticker on it with "REV. AOO"

Any ideas what the problem might be? In time a can usually sort these type of issues out, but I am stumped on this one.

Thank you for any input


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

BTW, I realize this is probably a hardware issue rather than a Microsoft XP issue, but seeing as I am not sure what the problem is I didn't know where to post it under in the hardware section. If the admins/mods would rather see this question elsewhere feel free to move it, just let me know where it goes if you do :grin:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Hmmm... I guess I would check the memory and processor to make sure they were not damaged for starters, as well as all connections (using a free powersupply cable, replacing the hard drive bus cable). Any power spikes etc happen while she was watching the dvd?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



kinbard said:


> Any power spikes etc happen while she was watching the dvd?


Not to my knowledge, but I wasn't there.

I will try removing one SIMM at a time (I don't have an extra one on hand), nor do I have another processor on hand. I will try and replace the HD ribbon cable as well, (that I have), as the power cable, though the one it is on seems to be powering it just fine.

The whole system appears to be running normal aside from it being miserably sluggish. It is like everything is in slow motion. It doesn't freeze, just crawls, never seen anything like it. I couldn't believe it took 2 days to load XP  , but if I have learned anything over the years working on these things it is "be patient" and let it do its thing.

Thanks for the input. I will post updates as I go. 

Looking forward to any thers thoughts as well


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



mcharley94 said:


> I couldn't believe it took 2 days to load XP


Yeah, I almost hit the floor on that one. This is a strange one. Everything look good in BIOS? Anything getting too hot?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I started on this Dell system Friday night about 5pm and by Saturday afternoon I finally got pissed and unplugged it with only 6 minutes to go on the install. Yeah right....6 hours is more like it as basically each hour only a minute would click by on the screen. I unplugged it thinking it was just a glitch and it would take off once rebooted, but Noooo, instead it reverted back to 36 minutes :upset: 

I have reformatted and re-installed OS's on 4 other systems complete with security updates and individual configurations in the time this system has been on my bench. I am now working on another one that was just brought in as we correspond and this other one is still slugging along and haunting me.

I just switched monitor, keyboard and mouse to see if on a slim chance that would do anything, which it did not, it took about 5 minutes for it to boot and load :normal: 

I have to deliver and set up two other systems in a couple hours so I will dive back into the Hell, I mean Dell when I get home tonight :grin:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Let's try moving this to the hardware forum. This screams of hardware issue... I will continue to monitor this, though, and pipe in if and when I get any ideas.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



kinbard said:


> Let's try moving this to the hardware forum. This screams of hardware issue... I will continue to monitor this, though, and pipe in if and when I get any ideas.



Works for me, Thank you. Will there be a redirect so I can find it, or maybe just an email with a link?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I'm not sure. Moderators?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I'll find it if it gets moved, NP


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I do agree that this is smells of a hardware issue so if and when the mods could find time to move this thread to the appropriate area in the hardware section I would be grateful.

OK, so as an update...

I have tried a different 80 conductor ribbon with no luck.

I tried swapping the 80 conductor ribbon with a 40 conductor one and plugging the HD into IDE2 in place of the CD ROM.

The system has two 256MB DDR-400MHz PC3200 strips in it and I have pulled one at a time and even swapped slots.

I have even gone and removed the modem and the wireless LAN card to see if this made any difference.

None of the above made and change. All that is left hardware wise is the processor and the MB itself. That or something in the BIOS unless I am missing something :sigh: 

HELP!!! lol


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I wish you had extra memory to trade out. I'm going to spend time with my family. We have plans. If I don't get to it tonight I will check on you tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

POOF !

it went poof

Let's just dwell here a moment and think about the Poof!

Maybe something MADE it go poof.

what ruins perfectly good hard drives ?


cheap low-end power supply units from Dell. That's what.

What might make a system run s l o w ?

low power ?

Measre the voltagi ! (*That's plural for voltagesez)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

hey guys,

moved to hardware as requested, left a redirect, good luck!


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

T/Y Doby

Girderman, I will look into the P/S theory tomorrow, it is the least expensive route at this point and seeing as the system is a cheap one it is about all I am willing to put into it before it goes to the scrap pile for parts.

In the meantime any other input would be appreciated.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Well heres my two cents worth,,,,,,,, without spending any money on the thing I would clear the cmos and load the bios defaults, then install everest and see what the cpu is running at and check its temp.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/articles-tutorials-reviews/hardware-bios-articles/117420-everest-home-edition.html

If a intel cpu is running hot it will throttle back its performance, if this would be the case clean and reapply the thermal paste.

I would also replace the ide cable, 

Also go into device manager and right click on the primary ide channel then choose properties, click on the advanced tab and make sure the transfer mode is set to dma.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Sweeeet, Thank U Doby


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

OK BIOS has been cleared and defaults loaded

BIOS dated 1/03/06...MFG is Phoenix Tech

CPU is an Intel Celeron 2.53 MHz D 325 

CPU Clock 2526.5 (original 2533)

Multiplier 19.0x

CPU FSB 132.98 (original 133)

Memory Bus 166.22MHz

According to EVEREST the only sensor is in the HD of course, which BTW is running at 34c (93f). On my system here, which I built EVEREST shows sensors for the MB and CPU temps, fan speeds, and voltage values, but for this Hell, I mean Dell system the only sensor showing is the HD I installed :upset: 

Can I use a volt meter and just measure what comes from one of the PS outlets? Of course my father has my meter, but I'll just have to go get it if I can 

The video BOIS is dated 4/16/20...20, does that mean 2000? If so that seems a bit out dated eh? :sigh: 

FYI the MB is a Dell DE051

Any other tips someone can throw at me. For some reason I don't seem to feel the P/S is failing, but I could always use an extra one to have on hand so buying one even if it does not help is not that big of a deal, its just a 60 mile round trip to the nearest supplier is all.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I am beginning to lean towards Doby's suggestion that the processor is running hot. Try mother board monitor http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311
and see if you can get its temp.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Yes, you can just measure the voltages and figure out what they are supposed to be after writing them down.

Might be worthwhile to draw a little rectangle so you can record where there is NOTHING, but yeah if it's close to 12V it's the 12V, etc ... Unless it's 8 and then it's REALLY BAD, lol . . .

The video BIOS sounds REAL WEIRD.

Go look up the card and see what the version number is supposed to be. Check if others have a problem with that BIOS while you are at it. Get the latest & the greatest and flashy-flashy, Cross fingers first as is SOP.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Oh and I also replaced the IDE cable...no change, stable but slow.

I am presently updating the chipset driver. Started that about 15 minutes ago and it is about 25% done  

Then I'm going to go back into BIOS and check the settings for the CPU speed and also go back to Hells website and see if there isn't a video BIOS update.

Anybody in the market for a low end Hell computer....lol


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Opps, missed you twos last posts. OK I shall go get the MBM download and see what EVEREST says the video info is and investigate this as well...whenever I can get back to the desktop and do so that is....once this chipset driver is installed, which will probably be around dinner time at this rate...about 50% done now

Thanks again for your suggestions everyone. I really do appreciate this.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

What's for dinner? Might come over. You don't mind screaming kids, do you?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Maybe Dell Al a Cart


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I guess cause its a hell,oops I mean dell it don't have a sensor to read the cpu temp.

After the computer has been on for a while put your finger on the cpu heatsink, how long can you keep your finger there???

With the computer off grab hold of the heat sink and make sure its not loose in any way, I had a dell in one time where the plastic retainer was cracked and the heatsink was not real tight.

With the side cover off put a desk fan next to it blowing in and see if the computer speeds up at all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

see if these will give you any readings
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SensorsView-Download-29890.html
also check the bios for temps and volts
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f244/troubleshooting-with-a-multimeter-137373.html


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I am sitting here lmao reading your post Doby. I was trying to access this forum via the Hell system so I could follow the link kinbard left for MBM and it is froze with your post half way cut off...lol

It is funny you mention this because I have been cleaning house between "clicks" on the Hell system and I finally got to the bench about an hour ago making room to turn the system sideways to better access the case. I reached in to feel the CPU fins as you mention and though they feel fine the chip set fins are scorching. Ya think this might have anything to do with it?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Great dai, now I have to refresh the page on Hell system to get those links. Give me about a week and I will try those too...lol

Seriously though, Thank You for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

you only need one of them to work,you can just d/l one and see if it works or ask a friend to load them and put them on a disk for you
if the fins are hot it is seated properly and working,but the paste may need renewing
it just took awhile for this post to go up,so it may not be your comp on that score


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Oh I can download them myself from my own puter, it is trying to get Hell to read the CD that is the problem. Believe it or not it is faster to navigate to the page from a browser than it is to try and install from a disk or CnP it to the system first.

BTW the link for ultimeter gives me this error message...

"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: Bla bla bla


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

The north bridge can run hot sometimes on certain boards maybe up to 60C but not scotching, if you burn your finger then thats a problem but if you can hold your finger there for 5 seconds I think its ok

If the cpu heatsink is to cool, well lets say cold, then its not transferring heat away from the cpu, it should feel comfortably warm.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I'll get it, I'll just have to resort to typing the address in manually. 

There must be an easier way  I'm about to tell my niece she is SOL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

try this one i will get the other link fixed
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

No the processor fins are dissipating heat for sure. When I first felt them they were just warm. Of course I had to open the green air flow diversion shield that Hell if renown for and rather than deal with it I took it off completely. Well that was about 30 minutes ago and I just felt the processor fins again and OUCH thats HOT!!!

The chip set on the other hand I can hold onto for a good 5 seconds before I have to let go.

I just placed the shield back on so I'll see if it cools off a bit. I will say that the system certainly did slow down even more since I did remove the air flow shield. I think we are onto something here. If I could just get a reading....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

redo the paste anyway,it will probably give you a quicker answer than trying to load a program that works
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

OK in just that short amount of time the CPU cooling fins are just warm to the touch with the shield up


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Maybe now is the time to call in a Voodo preist... a few chicken bone throws later and you should be up and running


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



dai said:


> redo the paste anyway,it will probably give you a quicker answer than trying to load a program that works
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


You're right, it probably would if I had some paste on hand, which I don't


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

can you try that link that did not work and see if it works now,so i can tell them if it is fixed or not 
thanks


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



dai said:


> can you try that link that did not work and see if it works now,so i can tell them if it is fixed or not
> thanks


Nope I still get this...

mcharley94, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Incidentally the download process itself is pretty painless. That goes by at a fairly normal speed. I have downloaded and installed both PC Wizard and Sensorview. Both only pick up the HD just like EVEREST :upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

thanks for checking


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

dai, I can access that page from the 'sticky' link you left, but not the original one. I don't have my multimeter here at home. I'll have to go get it from my fathers in the morning. I need to go visit the old coot anyway.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Morning shmorning, I'm going to get my meter now. That'll give Hell time to cool off :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I agree with dia replace the thermal paste if done correctly by following the artic silver instructions dai linked too that will eliminate that as a possibility.

I have ran dell's without the green duct and never seen them heat up like that so yes I think we are on to something


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Well Boys and Girls,

I am now transmitting to you from Hell. While driving home I kept thinking to myself...it was suggested by a couple of you that I go back and look again at the CPU settings within BIOS, so when I got home before I even booted this thing back up I went straight to BIOS and did just that.

The "CPU Speed" has two settings...Compatible and Normal. It was set to Compatible so I switched it to Normal. 

Though I know better than to change two things at one time without trying it out first I then went further and looked into the "IDE Hard Drive Acoustics Mode". There we have a choice between...Performance, Suggested, Bypass, and Quiet. It was set to Suggested so I switched it to Performance.

I then booted the thing and it came up so fast I was beside myself. To determine which setting did the trick I went back into BIOS and flipped the CPU setting back to Compatible and rebooted it again and we were back to molasses on a cold Alaskan day, so I went back in again and put it back to Normal and left it at that.

I am wondering about the IDE setting though. Any thoughts on this...performance, suggested, quiet, or bypass? I am assuming that the best would be performance, which may run a little louder but give it, well...the best performance..am I thinking right on this one or no?

Had I followed through with the suggestions offered by some of you earlier and tried my options in BIOS I could have avoided much of this, but the thing was so slow it took for ever to try each and every suggestion. I guess thats the world of computers though isn't it. Trial and error and the process of elimination.

On the bright side I feel I have found a great forum, one that I think will prove to be invaluable in the future. I also gained access to some nice diagnostic tools, thank you. I hope you all can see past my ignorance and don't feel I have wasted your time.

I am curious about the IDE setting. Any thoughts on this? 

Then I suppose you can close this thread as It appears to be working just fine at this point.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I don't care how loud my Hard Drive is. I paid over $150.00 for this sucker, and when I fire this Boos-Hogg up, I wanna hear it 

SQUEAL PIGGY, SQUEAL !!!! like that fat white guy in Deliverance. When that CPU fan starts spinning I want to wonder if the box is gonna launch itself up through the ceiling and become a new Mars probe. (It distracts me from wondering whether I'm gonna make it to the Desktop THIS TIME.)

Me, I vote for PERFORMANCE BABY. If it's loud, well that's why they got headphones attached to these suckers. And if it gets HOT, well I'll use it to light my cigarettes.

5-year warranties are more important the cool n quiet Hard Drives. Plus you don't really believe anything associated with Dell could have a real "performace" setting, do you ?

That's MARKETING, dude ! To make the hooting chimpanzees think they got something special for their $2000.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

I'm with you on that one. I have seven fans in my own system and can hear it from my bedroom.

Guess I'll leave it as is seeing as I have accomplished more in the last hour than I have in the past 4 days in regards to getting this thing closer to being out the door and back to the niece. Wouldn't you know it, of all the systems that have passed across my bench this past weekend the one that gives me the most trouble is the pro bono


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*



mcharley94 said:


> I hope you all can see past my ignorance and don't feel I have wasted your time.
> 
> 
> > Wasted our time? Your humor throughout this situation helped me get through what would have otherwise been a miserable week! Although I only had something to offer here and there I kept track just to see what you were going to say next. My thanks to you.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Extremely Slow Install and OS*

Happy to entertain :grin: 

Just for safety measures I am going out today and buying a spare power supply and a tube of paste and before I give Hell back to Niece I am going to replace the paste under the CPU just in case this had anything to do with the system going down in the first place. She can buy her own P/S :tongue: 

Hell is cranking away at break neck speed now, (well as speedy as a Celeron can go that is), and after a new pasting she will be ready to leave the bench.

Thanks once again for chiming in and helping out everyone. Your assistance made the process a lot easier to digest. Maybe next time I'll listen to ALL of your suggestions a little more intently.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

It's always the customers you do work for free (or cheap) that are the most demanding. PARTICULARY relatives. I have friends that WILL NOT do favors for relatives and Neighbors because it is like giving a crack-addict a "free sample".

It seems the inanimate objects sense this weakness and take advantage of it as well. It's called "animism"; the idea that "things" have "spirits".

They take advantage of the situation and then kick you when you are down. I keep a very large hammer handy for this reason, to clearly demonstrate to these spirits that I am no one to mess with.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

LOL...yup you got that right. My sister and hubby, (parents to my niece), never grew up. They are the house with the party every weekend...you know, two dogs, 4 teenagers, the neighborhood kids hanging out there on cycles and skate boards trying to sneak a barley soda.

They have 5 computers on a network there and are always screwing them up with downloads and ...well you know kids, and when one crashes I get the call...expecting it for free of course. Oh we'll make you dinner, which turns out to be left over pizza . I finally said Nuf is unuf and told them flat out I want to be paid. I'm through being your personal guru. Now they won't even talk to me even if they see me on line and now they have one of the local kids fix them...and pay him at that, which suits me just fine, I hate stale pizza :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Great news mcharley, but I am still botherd by something,,,,,,,,,



> My niece was watching a DVD and out of no where POOF it went black and would no longer even boot


In the very beginning I thought the cpu was not set correctly or throttling back because of heat, I can't see how the above quote would change a bios setting unless the cpu overheated and the bios sensed this and changed its cpu speed to save the cpu from burning up.

My point with this is, I don't think your out of the woods yet, something caused this, I would stress test it to make sure, and I like your idea about changing the thermal paste before you give it back.

Great job, its been a pleasure working with you!


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

You know, I was thinking on that one too. I wondered why the hard drive went in the first place. If the CPU overheated I would think that would fry the HD, right,, or no?

OK so stress test it, like what...put in a DVD, run a virus scan, set it on the tread mill at a steep incline and feed it bacon grease? 

Oh and BTW,, I did test the P/S and it seems to be putting out just fine


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm

I use prime 95 to stress test and burn in new builds, Run primes torture test at its defaults, it will test cpu,ram,psu,motherboard, it does not test video cards, it does not test hdd's but does write to them.

If you can run prime for say 1 hour without error or the program shutting down I think you are ok but its best to leave it run a full 8 hours.

If you have a heat problem or cpu it will shutdown within minutes


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Awesome...T/Y

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Over an hour and still running.

Self -test 2048k Passed 

Chances of finding a factor is an estimated 3.38%

Stage 1 is 2.16% complete time: 976.630 sec.

I can leave this thing going all night I suppose. Its been on since last Friday night, whats another night?

I still like the tread mill with bacon grease idea though. I can even throw in a DVD of Hamburger Hill


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Well it is still up and running with no errors at 11 hours out, but is only at 41.16 % complete. Is this good or bad?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Though I know better than to change two things at one time without trying it out first I then went further and looked into the "IDE Hard Drive Acoustics Mode". There we have a choice between...Performance, Suggested, Bypass, and Quiet. It was set to Suggested so I switched it to Performance.


Your good to go, you probably brought the drive out of pio mode.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep I agree your fine


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Great! Thanks for all your help peps, I delivered it this afternoon. 

On the way home I got a call from a client who tells me her son says his computer has the 'blue screen of death' on the screen  so I picked it up on the way. This one is a Gateway so don't be surprised if I start another thread somewhere :laugh:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

The Gateway to Hell...hehe


----------

